# Forgotten Jones mariners of Aberystwsyth



## PolarSailor (Dec 27, 2019)

Researching the Jones brothers of Aberystwyth. Captain Samuel the eldest lost the Brig Solway at Safi November 17, 1885. John Arthur was a second mate Under sail, may have been Master during 14-18 War, Thomas was a bosun, Hugh Stephen, 2nd mate under sail and steam, William David, AB took ill and died aboard the barque Hope of Aberystwyth, Captain Arthur, under sail and steam was Master of the S/S/ Lynrowen intercepted and sunk by the German cruiser Karlsrhue in 1914. I have lots of info to share and would like to hear from anyone who may have connections to this family.

Fair winds and following seas to all.


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello PolarSailor - I'm not related to that particular family but, I'm a native of Aberystwyth and my family (Davies) have variously been fishermen/Merchant Seamen/ lifeboatmen (and several Royal Naval Reservists who were mobilised and served in the two world Wars) - I'm probably the last of at least five generations ( Still working on my family history). Always interested to hear tales about the local seafaring folk. Look forward to hearing from you. Kind regards. Ivor (John Davies)


----------



## PolarSailor (Dec 27, 2019)

Goo morning Ivor: Many thanks for your response to my note. I wonder if by chance you might be related to Captain Richard Davies who was born at Borth 1836 married to Jane Jones. He was Captain and owner of the Brig Solway and my Great Grandfather Samuel Jones sailed under him in that vessel. Richard Davies mother was Sarah Benjamin and my Great Great Grandmother was the daughter of Margerat Benjamin however have not been able to prove any relation there as yet. I have quite a lot of data on Richard Davies if of interest to you. Richard was also Master of the SS Glanwern and other vessels.

Polar Sailor (Ian Millar)


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

*Borth Mariners*

Morning Polar Sailor ( Ian) - i think there is probably a good chance that our 'clan' may well be distantly related to Capt Richard Davies as our family of Davies did indeed originate from Borth (my grandfather's father and his uncle moved their furniture and belongings the 6 miles from Borth to Aberystwyth by sea on one of the family's two beam trawlers). There are some very interesting snippets of information on the internet if you google 'Borth Maritime History'..... The bit of the family I recognise is under the 'Davies Wesleyan Place' . My father contributed to that entry (and I'm even mentioned on the bottom line). I'll attempt to attach an extract of that here, together with a copy of a page of the Borth Census of 1871 (see Evan davies, Mariner and family. I'll be retiring later this year so I'm hoping to spend a bit more time on family research...it's all fascinating stuff. Are you living locally? Kind regards. Ivor (John)


----------



## PolarSailor (Dec 27, 2019)

Good morning Ivor(John). Thank you for your reply. I have the book you mention and that is some great history of your family. Richard Davies is not largely mentioned in the same book but he and his brother Abraham Davies are mentioned in the section "Women and the sea". They both took their wives to sea with them, Abraham in the ETHEL ANN and Richard in the RACHEL LEWIS. My Great Grandfather Samuel sailed under Abraham aboard the ETHEL ANN. Richard also had another brother Thomas Davies. They all were Borth mariners. I am across the pond in Kernersville, North Carolina. My Grandmother Elizabeth Myvanwy Jones came to the USA in the LUSITANIA back in 1910 or so. Great Grandfather's brothers John, Arthur and Hugh all served in the 14-18 War and received the two war medals. Later my father came along and in due course he sailed in the Merchant Navy during the 39-45 war losing one ship the GYPSUM QUEEN in convoy SC-42. Then I happened along and I did my time at sea aboard the US Coast Guard Cutter EASTWIND,one cruise to the Arctic and two to Antarctica. 

Have a Great day!

Polar Sailor (Ian)


----------



## PolarSailor (Dec 27, 2019)

Afternoon Ivor(John). I read the reference to Borth you mentioned and that is quite a record of service of your family. There is not much mentioned of the Richard Davies in that book but if you look in the section "Women and the sea" Richard and his brother Abraham are mentioned as taking their wives to sea. My Great Grandfather sailed under Abraham aboard the ETHEL ANN and under Richard aboard the SOLWAY and the GLANWERN. The GLANWERN was the only steamship that Great Grandfather sailed in all the others were sailing ships. Richard had another brother Thomas also a Master Mariner. They all hailed from Borth although Richard moved to and lived at Aberystwyth. I am across the pond in Kernersville, North Carolina but have managed to do a great deal of research even from here. Lots more to do seems no end to the research.
Best for now
Polar Sailor (Ian)


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello Polar sailor (Ian) - thanks for your latest replies. My retirement is not too far away now and I'm looking forward to resuming my family history research - one of my daughters is also quite interested in helping. Having a name like Davies (or Jones, Williams, Evans, Thomas, etc.) names that are very common in this part of the world doesn't make it easy. It's unfortunate that we never think of doing this when we are younger and before our parents' and grandparents' generations cross the bar. My father had a pretty good memory and knew far more about the Borth side of the family than I ever did. He died in 2011 aged 84. I need to find out more about my great grandfather's siblings which may add some pieces to the jigsaw. I did try to add a couple of attachments to my last post but I couldn't get them to upload for some reason. It is interesting to see in one of your posts that your grandmother emigrated to the US on the Lusitania in 1910. I have my grandfather (Evan James Davies)' Merchant Navy Discharge book and it has two Discharges from the Lusitania and one from the Mauretania in 1912. He and two of his brothers (Albert Edward Davies and William Simister Davies were members of the Royal Naval Reserve before the Great War and they were all mobilised into the Royal Navy in August 1914 ( Discharged 1919). Their Third and youngest brother (Baden Powell Davies) was several years younger and I don't think he served in the First World War but he was in the RNR between the wars and was mobilised in 1939, serving in armed trawlers and minesweepers throughout World War Two. My father, Evan Desmond Davies, went to sea in 1942 as a sixteen year old Junior Ordinary Seaman and survived the war. He was a fisherman in Aberystwyth most of his adult life and then went back to sea in his early fifties, staying until he retired aged 65. I started my training at 16 and, after 3 years at college in Liverpool, did thirteen years at sea as a Radio Officer with Marconi Marine (1973 - 1986). I was made redundant and had to have a change of career but I still love ships and the sea. If I discover any links to Richard I'll let you know. All the best. Regards, Ivor (John)


----------



## PolarSailor (Dec 27, 2019)

Good afternoon Ivor (John). Thank you for your most recent reply. My Grandmother came to the USA aboard the LUSITANIA in 1914, they left Liverpool on April 11, 1914 and arrived in New York. She had her daughter with her and they were getting quite close to the start of the 14-18 war. The Master of the LUSITANIA on that voyage was W. Turner who I believe was also in command when the ship was torpedoed off the Old Head of Kinsale later.
Yes you are correct researching Welsh ancestors can be frustrating for names like ours Jones and Davies. Then when you think you have nailed something down along comes some data putting everything in question, I find many times Jones people who marry into other Jones families and that sets up more challenges. At any rate do keep in touch and if I can help you out do let me know. I was able to pull up the references you mentioned on the internet. I wanted to mention to you the web site Welsh Newspapers on Line in case you are not aware of it. There is lots of data up to about 1920 for some papers. I was able to find out quite a lot about my family but it did require a lot of searching. All the best for now and good luck with your searching. Polar Sailor (Ian)


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks again Polar Sailor (Ian) - i will investigate the Welsh newspapers on Line site when i get a chance. The National Library of Wales is just up the road...my father, in his years after retirement, got a Readers Pass and used to go up there quite often to look up snippets of information about local issues. As it is one of the UK's reference Libraries it holds copies of everything published in the UK if you know where to look for it....another source of entertainment after retirement. All the best, good luck with your researching and keep in touch. John (Ivor)


----------



## Garry Black (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi John how are you Im Garry from Riversdale Liverpool,Kinsmanhouse 6th floor.Found an old thread were you were trying g to contact me I would realy like to meet and catch up John.Am now living in Warrington Cheshire left the Isle of Man some Years ago I do hope this finds you Garry.


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Garry Black said:


> Hi John how are you Im Garry from Riversdale Liverpool,Kinsmanhouse 6th floor.Found an old thread were you were trying g to contact me I would realy like to meet and catch up John.Am now living in Warrington Cheshire left the Isle of Man some Years ago I do hope this finds you Garry.


Hi Garry - great to hear from you after all these years. Hope you are keeping well. My eldest daughter lives not too far from you, in Rainford (near St Helens) so we get up there fairly regularly. It would be nice to get together for a catchup. What brought you to Warrington - work or wife I guess? I'm married to Denise who was originally from Mauritius, just had our 41st Wedding Anniversary - we have three grown up daughters - the older two are teachers and the youngest in Recruitment - also four grandchildren (two of each). Have you managed to catch up with any of the others that were in Riversdale/Kinsman House with us? Pete Barnard and I had our Marconi Recruitment interviews together in their Pall Mall Office - I know his first ship was one of Harrisons general cargo ships and later on he worked in Chelmsford but lost track years ago. I sailed with three lads from Kinsman House ( 5th Eng and two Eng Cadets) on Ellerman's 'City of Worcester' in 1975. I also met Paul Grieger, who was one of the mature students in my class at Riversdale, on P&O's cross channel ferry 'Lion' in 1983 ( week on, week off - 12 hour shifts, days or nights on alternate weeks - Paul was on the opposite week from me so we only got to chat at crossovers. Otherwise lost track with pretty much everyone. Hope to hear from you soon. All the best. John (aka 'Ivor the Engine')


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Peter Barnard worked with me for some years in Chelmsford prior to my retirement in 2002. Sadly he suffered a heart attack in the Spring of 2008 and some days later, whilst in hospital, had a second heart attack which proved fatal 
A lovely guy who died far too young.


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Ron - Pete was a nice lad. When he was in college he didn't live very far from Riversdale Tech and I pass through the area quite often as my daughter now lives in Rainford. I often wondered if Pete had returned to Liverpool. Very sad. Thanks for letting us know. All the best. John


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Garry Black said:


> Hi John how are you Im Garry from Riversdale Liverpool,Kinsmanhouse 6th floor.Found an old thread were you were trying g to contact me I would realy like to meet and catch up John.Am now living in Warrington Cheshire left the Isle of Man some Years ago I do hope this finds you Garry.


Remember any of this lot Garry? ...Gib Teasdale far left....you and me far right. I recognise one or two of the others but, fifty years later, can't remember names. I've tried to pm you a couple of times since our last exchange - did you receive them ok? ( my email address is:- [email protected])


----------

